# Four Seasons Nursery?



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I just received a catalog from Four Seasons Nursery. Looking through it, the prices are so low that I am wondering if they produce good product. Has anyone used them?


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Toffee said:


> I just received a catalog from Four Seasons Nursery. Looking through it, the prices are so low that I am wondering if they produce good product. Has anyone used them?


Yeah ive used them before. The last time i ordered something i spent close to $300.00 and never received anything back. They claimed they never got the money order. SOMEONE cashed it using their name. #boycotted forever!!!


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

seanallen said:


> Yeah ive used them before. The last time i ordered something i spent close to $300.00 and never received anything back. They claimed they never got the money order. SOMEONE cashed it using their name. #boycotted forever!!!


Was that the only way you could pay or was it the way you chose to pay?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Never heard of them myself ...


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Toffee said:


> Was that the only way you could pay or was it the way you chose to pay?


At the time it was all i could do. Since then ive gotten much much smarter on those types of transactions. Dont really do much mailorder plants anymore. Its best to buy local stuff for acclimation/zone issues...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have never heard of them or dealt with them so cannot help.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

So, after looking up this Nursery, I have decided not to order from them. It seems that they only ship bare root and most are dead upon arrival.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Toffee said:


> So, after looking up this Nursery, I have decided not to order from them. It seems that they only ship bare root and most are dead upon arrival.


Good to know ...


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

Toffee said:


> So, after looking up this Nursery, I have decided not to order from them. It seems that they only ship bare root and most are dead upon arrival.


No wonder the prices are so low :teehee:


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

Four Seasons Nursery is a branch of Burgess Seed & Plant Company ..... all located in Bloomington, Il ( 905 Four Seasons Road) ..... might be another branch under a similiar name .... all use the same catalog and pricing ..... Burgess is celebrating their 100th year in bizness (1912) ..... www.eburgess.com www.4seasonsnurseries.com or www.directgardening.com - use coupon#9916 / #9918

I've purchased from them .... every year for the last 40+ years .... never one single problem ..... placing an order next week for their blood sedum .....


----------

